# Trying to configure JACK, but sound isn't working...again



## fijidrummerboii13578 (May 5, 2020)

Hi, so I reinstalled FreeBSD a few days ago, and everything seemed to be working except for sound. I'm going through a slew of problems to configure it. My audio interface is a Focusrite Scarlett 18i8.

When I first installed it, I got a desktop running with the dwm wm, Firefox, and the JACK server, all using pkg. Everything worked fine, but whenever I attempted to play audio, it would play it at extremely fast speeds, for reasons I do not know. I could not find my interface in qjackctl either, for some weird reason. I set `hw.snd.default_unit = 3` in loader.conf after finding the number of my audio interface with `cat /dev/sndstat`, so that is not the case.

I recompiled a new kernel without all the sound modules and attempted to use the oss package, but running `ossinfo` says that I have no devices at ALL! I don't know what to do. Here is the output of `ossinfo`:

```
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2019/202004231648) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 12.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p4 r360636 CUSTOM (LenovoFreeBSD)

Number of audio devices:        0
Number of audio engines:        0
Number of MIDI devices:         0
Number of mixer devices:        0


Device objects

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices

Audio devices

Nodes
```

So, in short, my questions is: how do I get JACK working with my Focusrite Scarlett 18i8?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2020)

Keep in mind that audio/oss is not the same thing as OSS from FreeBSD itself. Remove audio/oss and try loading snd_uaudio(4). Then plug the device in.


----------

